

'Nothing is Beyond Our Reach' - kordless
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/12/05/u-s-spy-rocket-launching-today-has-octopus-themed-nothing-is-beyond-our-reach-logo-seriously/

======
malandrew
These types of images really make me question the general attitude of people
that are part of the industrial-security complex. Do they see themselves as
part of that complex first and Americans second? Or do they identify with
being an American first and a member of the industrial-security complex
second?

------
chrisdl
I think it looks awesome! I for one welcome our Kraken overlords.

